# MacBook Pro non répertorié dans iCloud



## guy.h (30 Novembre 2020)

bonjour
j'ai un problème avec iCloud , mon MacBook Pro n'apparait pas dans mes appareils , il y a bien mon iPhone mais pas le Mac . Autre chose aussi dans mes préférences systèmes / identifiant apple le Mac est bien désigné mais quand je clique dessus il n'est notifié nul part localiser mon Mac 
Quelqu'un a une solution ?
merci d'avance


----------



## guytoon48 (1 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,




__





						Guide d’utilisation d’iCloud
					

Utilisez iCloud pour maintenir à jour vos photos, fichiers, données et autres sur votre iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, Mac, Apple Watch, Apple TV et ordinateur Windows, ainsi que sur iCloud.com.



					support.apple.com


----------



## guy.h (1 Décembre 2020)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bonjour
j'avais visualisé cette page hier mais ça ne me dis pas pourquoi mon MacBook Pro n'est pas répertorié dans mes appareils sur iCloud alors que je suis connecté avec le même identifiant que se soit sur iPhone et Mac ( mon iPhone est bien répertorié )


----------

